# Netflix CEO Expects DVD Subscribers to Decline Now and Forever



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hasn't been a lot of IPTV news lately, but I tripped over this one today:

* Netflix CEO Expects DVD Subscribers to Decline Now and Forever*

Excerpt:

"It's no secret Netflix would like to see its DVD-by-mail business go the way of the Dodo so it can focus its attention entirely on the streaming scene, and with streaming subscribers almost twice as profitable as DVD customers, who can blame 'em? Company CEO Reed Hastings jumped the gun when he attempted to put Netflix's DVD business out to pasture by spinning it off into a separate company (Qwikster), a move that sparked an intense backlash from its customers, but if he's patient, it will die off all on its own, and in fact that's exactly what he anticipates will happen."


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I stopped my DVD sub with them a few weeks ago, I still have them for streaming and love it


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I stopped my DVD sub with them a few weeks ago, I still have them for streaming and love it


Same here.......


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Same here.......


Have you seen the true story movie "Kill the Irishman" over at NetFlix streaming? Very good movie if you like gangster stories


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Have you seen the true story movie "Kill the Irishman" over at NetFlix streaming? Very good movie if you like gangster stories


No - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Wonders if Netflix realizes those 11.17 million DVD by mail subscribers might not have access to high speed internet needed for streaming?


----------

